# Shedding



## COOPER09 (Jan 2, 2020)

When is shedding too much shedding? 

I noticed my golden has started shedding a lot more than he ever has. He’s 9 months old at the moment. And i’m wondering if there’s a point that the shedding might mean something else? I might just be an over protective dog mom but would love some input from others bc this might be completely normal. 

Thanks!


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

Goldens shed more heavily seasonally, and this can often be affected by where you live (climate). Don’t worry, shedding is completely normal! Brush your dog daily, and the hair should stay down a bit. If you own a high velocity dryer, you could give him a good blow out after a bath as well!


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

get a good rake, and brush out all the loose undercoat to help with the shedding as well.


----------

